# Properly Clean & Maintane Sig



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

*Properly Clean & Maintain Sig*

Here is the basics:

Cleaning and Inspection w/220

-Wiped down each week.

-once a month, or every each trip to the range.
-Sig is broke down, parts are inspected with led light.
-take grips off (clean dust,grit,etc.)
-Use Q-tips for hard to reach areas (soaked with CLP), also used on rails.
-use tooth brush to wipe dust,grit,etc. of parts.
-CLP is used just as it's intended. (clean,lubricate and protect)

Is CLP good enough to use a primary (only lubricant)?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I use only CLP for everything. I quit using gun scrubber and Rem-Oil a few years ago, and I only use CLP now.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It works just fine as a lubricant. I prefer to have a seperate solvent myself. Something kerosene-based usually.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I use army surplus Rifle bore cleaner to clean my barrels and CLP for the rest. :smt1099


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I love CLP! It was the bomb in the military, and it's the bomb at my cleaning bench! I swear by Hoppes 9 for the initial bore cleaning though. Break Free has come out with a 'carbon cutter' also in a look-alike bottle to the CLP. Very good product and almost a do-it-all product, but not quite.


----------

